#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
<BlackZ> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey BlackZ
<dholbach> nigelb: you have merge proposal mail :)
<dholbach> nigelb: I don't know if that solves the problem, but it should be quicker now
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-01
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> dholbach: Sorry about yesterday.  Got stuck in a bad traffic jam on the way back.  Got too late.
<nigelbabu> I'll probably have to take a peak at the results of the script today
<nigelbabu> BlackZ: Great to see on the debian-mentors list :)  Good going!
<BlackZ> nigelb: thanks! :)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: don'T worry
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I'm already worried.  We were supposed to launch 2 weeks back.
<nigelbabu> Today, I'll just make a list of the bugs that failed with the script and do those manually
<dholbach> nigelbabu: let's talk about that later today
<dholbach> we'll figure it out
<nigelbabu> Ok.  I should be available in around 5 hours from now.
<nigelb> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> nigelb: yes, but I need a few minutes
<nigelb> sure :)
<dholbach> nigelb: I updated our documentation a bit
<dholbach> (and generalised it too, so it can be used in other places in the wiki)
<nigelb> Awesome :)
<nigelb> ew, I can't access the server on which the script was running.
<dholbach> nigelb: what's the main blocker for kicking off project babu?
<dholbach> I mean cleansweep :-)
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> is it just fixing the bug subscriptions?
<nigelb> Well, as of now the blocker is that not all bugs with patches are subscribed.  Some are, some aren't
<nigelb> Yup
<nigelb> Can you run the script overnight today without the try catch and see what error turns up?
<dholbach> basically we'll subscribe the team to every ubuntu bug that is not on the blacklist that has a patch attached, right?
<dholbach> or did I forget anything?
<nigelb> Yep
<dholbach> can do
<dholbach> I'll start now
<nigelb> Same as from the branch.
<nigelb> Only difference is you remove the try catch for "Launchpad hates me and bug #" foo
<dholbach> nigelb: did you have a look at the merge I proposed?
<nigelb> nope, will do that now
<dholbach> nigelb: that script could well be a bit quicker
<dholbach> (because it does less loops)
<nigelb> oooh.  then I'll merge it in 10 minutes
<xnox> can launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator be added to the blacklist? it's ubuntu native package? =)
<nigelb> lemme get the code
<nigelb> xnox: ubuntu native packages are not automatically blacklisted
<nigelb> unless you're the maintainer and you don't want us helping you
<dholbach> oops, there's a bug in what I proposed
 * dholbach goes and fixes it
<xnox> nigelb, fair enough =) I just though there were blacklisted by default =) so far we have 3 patches hanging but all of them patch-needswork ;-)
<nigelb> xnox: We only blacklist kernel and docs and a particular X package at the suggestion of the old X team lead
<dholbach> nigelb: resubmitted
<nigelb> I spottd a potential bug, lemme see if thats what you fixed.
<nigelb> dholbach: why did you remove the try catch for looping through subscribers
<nigelb> ?
<dholbach> nigelb: because I didn't think it was necessary - the way I did it should be quicker, no?
<nigelb> dholbach: well, the script fails every time it hits a subscriber who has a suspsended account without that try catch
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> I have an idea
<nigelb> something that paces us even more?
 * nigelb is all ears :)
<dholbach> I just look at launchpad people who are is_valid
<nigelb> aha, that works too
<nigelb> If I'm making it to this UDS, *big* hug for you! :)
<dholbach> resubmitted
<dholbach> :-)
<nigelb> dholbach: merged and pushed :)
<nigelb> You can run it now.  Will take a few hours to run though
<dholbach> nigelb: rock on
<dholbach> I'll let you know how it goes
<nigelb> awesome, thanks :)
<nigelb> hyperair: figured out my sid pbuilder problems
<hyperair> nigelb: oh cool. what were they?
<nigelb> hyperair: some sid package trouble. built a testing chroot and upgraded to hardy
<nigelb> err sid
<xnox> nigelb, yeap it's been like that for a while now
<nigelb> xnox: I spent 2 weeks trying to figure that out
<xnox> nigelb, =)))))) lol I've tried once with one mirror, tried second time with another mirror and then tried doing squeeze -> sid =) with local apt-cacher-ng it took me about 30min ;-)
<xnox> nigelb, I wonder if I can bet more verbose output from deboostrap to see which package is failing to configure though
<xnox> s / bet / get
<nigelb> I think i have that one
<nigelb> Always fails with e2fsprogs
<xnox> aha =) google employee the one that bashed ubuntu about the bug reporting mess on lp.net => lwn.net
<xnox> well well =)
<nigelb> xnox: what? where?
<xnox> nigelb, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/543617/comments/20
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 543617 in linux (Fedora) (and 3 other projects) "Unmount of an fs with dirty cache buffers causes pathological slowdown (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 82)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<xnox> nigelb, http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2010/05/17/yay-for-barriers/
<xnox> nigelb, looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap we might need newer deboostrap in lucid there were a lot of changes
<nigelb> xnox: I have the latest debootstrap from debian
<xnox> =(
<nigelb> lool linked me to a debian bug earlier though.  Its clearly an upstream problem.
<dholbach> nigelb: there are private bugs :)
<nigelb> dholbach: um, you need to use your credentials
<nigelb> I used my credentilas on the server.
<dholbach> sure, some are even more private :)
<dholbach> I'll ignore those
<dholbach> those break the script
<nigelb> yeah, another try catch
<dholbach> no, just "if bug.private: continue"
<nigelb> ah, that works too :)
<dholbach> I'll keep it running and if it works out, I'll propose another merge
<nigelb> okay :)
<dholbach> nigelb: the script also dies trying to add jfo as subscriber if he's already subscribed
<dholbach> fixed that locally too
<dholbach> we're slowly getting there :)
<dholbach> I'll leave it running through the night
<nigelb> dholbach: ok :) Thank you :)
<dholbach> anytime :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-02
<nigelbabu> vish: poke
<vish> nigelbabu: hey o/
<nigelbabu> vish: you know about user days right?
<vish> hmm , not sure
<nigelbabu> It is supposed to be this weekend but we might postpone to some time next month
<nigelbabu> I was wondering you'd be interested in taking a class about using launchpad
<nigelbabu> I took it last time, so most of the stuff is there and you can add a few if you'd like
<vish> oh , I'm bad at teaching :(
<nigelbabu> oh come on!
<nigelbabu> I'm not going to leave you alone :D
<nigelbabu> vish: I'm not that great either, you'll learn with time how to teach ;)
<vish> nigelb: no , seriously.. somehow i have never been able to do that, in real and it is worse on irc  :(
<nigelbabu> its the other way around.  Trust me.
<nigelbabu> I've never been able to stand in front of 5 people, learned slowly after IRC-ing
<vish> nigelbabu: nope , i can stand in front and talk , but remote somehow remote i totally fail , realtime phone or anything like that :s
<nigelbabu> vish: well, learn for this one.
<nigelbabu> its a small crowd
<vish> nigelbabu: sorry dude , i'm gonna -1 that . ;p
<nigelbabu> vish: No -1-ing this ;)
<nigelbabu> I'll hunt your down till you agree!
<nigelbabu> I wonder what happened to persia, his server seems down too.
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> dholbach: how did the script go?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: exploded again, but now I let it write a list of bugs to the disk which it touched already
<nigelbabu> dholbach: awesome!
<dholbach> nigelbabu: so it should skip a lot more bugs before touching them, so speeds everything up
<nigelbabu> At what point did it explode?
<nigelbabu> I have a sneaking suspicion it was at the subscriber thing
<dholbach> unfortunately it didn't get very far
<dholbach> oh, no
<dholbach> again it was something to do with invalid accounts
<dholbach> but I have a try: except: there now
<nigelbabu> yep, the subscriber try catch that we removed
<dholbach> I'll show you later on - need to dash now
<nigelbabu> sure :)
<dholbach> it's running again :)
<nigelbabu> \o/
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<effie_jayx> names
<effie_jayx> ? sorry
<dholbach> nigelbabu: script is running through nicely now, subscribing lots of bugs
<nigelbabu> dholbach: yay!
<BlackZ> nigelbabu: something has been modified with the bot?
<nigelbabu> BlackZ: the script?
<BlackZ> nigelbabu: yeah
<nigelbabu> BlackZ: yep, daniel is running it now.  Should be subscribing aggresssively
<BlackZ> dholbach: \o
<dholbach> hi BlackZ
 * dholbach goes and makes some more tea
<BlackZ> heh
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I'll re-run the script once it is done, just to make sure it's all fine
<nigelbabu> dholbach: awesome thanks!
<dholbach> LP read-only now :)
<nigelbabu> oh yeah, grr
<nigelbabu> how many hours more to go?
<dholbach> not much I think
<dholbach> oh, maybe it will be a bit longer: http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus :)
<nigelbabu> hm, if we can kick of by friday, I'll be jumping with joby
<nigelbabu> joy
<dholbach> yeah, we'll figure it out :)
<nigelbabu> 5 hours.. sigh
<dholbach> nigelbabu: 2h45m
<nigelbabu> dholbach: can you have a text file have the total number of bugs in cleansweep queue every hour?  In that case we could probably have a plugin to ubot to give the number on the channels
<nigelbabu> I talked to jussi and the coding part is not that hard.  should take only some hacking time tonight
<jussi> if there is a way to access that number via the LP API, it should be a simple plugin to write...
<nigelbabu> there is, but thats going to take more time
<nigelbabu> oh, wait, no
<nigelbabu> there is a simple way to do it!
<jussi> :D
<nigelbabu> I talk to you folks in the evening when I get home about getting that number :)
<nigelbabu> Its easier to get folks to review when I say !foo is the number of patches in review queue ;)
<jussi> nigelbabu: likely it can be modelled on another plugin.
<nigelbabu> jussi: you already have something like this?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: isn't this what we do in one of the scripts already?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: you just want something like http://project-babu.org/in-the-queue.txt to read 1523?
<dholbach> nigelbabu1: you just want something like http://project-babu.org/in-the-queue.txt to read 1523?
<nigelbabu1> dholbach: no, no.  jussi says we don't have to go via text file
<dholbach> nigelbabu1: it'd be trivial to spit it out as part of the countdown script
<nigelbabu1> actually I want something like "!numberpatches" to give out exact number of patches remaining
<dholbach> nigelbabu1: so the bot just needs to read that file from urllib
<dholbach> I can make the change easily
<nigelbabu1> dholbach: we can either have the bot do it from a text file or a wadl representation
<dholbach> nigelbabu1: I'll make the change in countdown.py to write out a file
<nigelbabu1> awesome!
<dholbach> nigelbabu1: I'll test it in 2h21m :)
<nigelbabu1> dholbach: haha
<jussi> lol
<nigelbabu1> dholbach: is the script that you use to generate the countdown in the ubuntu-review-overview branch?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> I'll push a new branch up once LP is read-write again
<nigelbabu1> dholbach: m4v is looking at generating the data directly from LP live instead of using a text file.  Lets see where it goes.
<dholbach> considering that it's just a     import urllib; number = urllib.urlopen(url).read().strip()    I wouldn't try putting a lot of work into it
<dholbach> but that's just me :)
<nigelbabu1> hehe
<dholbach> nigelbabu: sent merge proposal
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I'll look at it as soon as I get home
<nigelbabu> btw, the bot thing, can be done directly by the bot, so we don't have to do it.
<dholbach> nigelbabu: and the script is rerunning now - I'll let you know how it goes
<nigelbabu> I'll poke at it today and let you know how it goes ;)
<dholbach> the code is written, it'll just write out a tiny text file
<nigelbabu> I know.  m4v thinks its better to do this via a supybot plugin querying LP directly
<nigelbabu> dholbach: Also, you need to modify the coutdown.py - hang on, I'll modify and propose a merge you can take a look at today
<dholbach> nigelbabu:
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/review/meter.png
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/review/in-the-queue.txt
<dholbach> nigelb: proposed the merge
<nigelb> dholbach: pushed
<nigelb> err.. merged
<dholbach> nigelb: awesome
<nigelb> dholbach: so 2017 looks like the right number?
 * nigelb gulps
<dholbach> nigelb: I'll run it again, just to be sure :)
<nigelb> dholbach: ok :)
<nigelb> I like the new improvements
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> glad you like it
<nigelb> it only looks for ones without the tag so its a smaller queue :)
<nigelb> dholbach: can you get the image to point to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.subscriber=ubuntu-reviewers&orderby=datecreated&&ield.tag=-patch-needswork+-patch-forwarded-upstream+-patch-forwarded-debian+-patch-accepted-upstream+-patch-accepted-debian+-patch-rejected-upstream+-patch-rejected-debian+-patch-rejected&field.tags_combinator=ALL ?
<nigelb> Its a big query, but I think it makes ssnese
<nigelb> this gives us a better idea of if we've worked on the bug
<dholbach> it's the countdown.py script
<dholbach> what needs to be changed there?
<nigelb> lemme take a peak
<nigelb> *peek
<nigelb> dholbach: apparently you already rock ;) Its already in :)
<dholbach> ok good :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-03
<nigelbabu> eww, while we were not watching, review queue jumped from 50s to 60s to 293
<hyperair> whoa
<hyperair> that's large.
<nigelbabu> well, compared to cleansweep project, no
<nigelbabu> total number of patches awaiting review by ubuntu-reviewers is 1955
<hyperair> ._.
<hyperair> wha
<nigelbabu> yeah
<nigelbabu> 1955 patches to be reviewed in 6 months - possible/
<nigelbabu> ?
<hyperair> well, if we try very hard...
<hyperair> i think...?
<nigelbabu> I think if we can go 1 patch a day and gather lots of people to do that
<nigelbabu> entirely possible
<hyperair> once i get my new kernel and btrfs working, i'll start poking the review queue
<hyperair> yaeh it's possible.
<hyperair> but the queue will also grow.
<nigelbabu> There has been really steady growth this month.
<nigelbabu> I'll be keeping track of new patches coming in, so we can get the exact progress
<nigelbabu> hyperair: oh joy! I'm PM-ing myself to keep track of things to do
<hyperair> nigelbabu: lol!
<hyperair> use tomboy notes =p
<hyperair> or some todo list or other, say gtg, evolution's calendar, rainlendar, or sunbird/lightning
<nigelbabu> and sync them? No thanks
<nigelbabu> This is easier, whatever I have to do in the evening, PM my usual nick
<ajmitch> nigelbabu: that's quite a few new patches
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: we're having project clean sweep - to clean all the old patches against ubuntu
<nigelbabu> so one patch a day and mobilize large number to do it
<nigelbabu> before maverick release, we want the 1955 number to 0
<ajmitch> good luck with that :)
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: well, obviously, I want you to help out too
<ajmitch> trying to check that old patches can be applied to newer versions can be tedious
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: well, then patch-needswork and move on ;)
<ajmitch> but that requires me to do work :P
<nigelbabu> step 1 though is to make sure that the bug is reproducible
<ajmitch> you may end up with a lot in patch-needswork, and noone willing to refresh the patch
<ajmitch> if someone submitted a patch 3 years ago & we're only just getting to it, they probably won't be motivated to pick it up again
<nigelbabu> yes, have to write a lot of standard replies for a lot of use cases
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: I just saw a patch workflow which might help us
<nigelbabu> want to take a look at it
<nigelbabu> ?
<nigelbabu> Its the workflow used by the drupal community for their patches.  I just saw it when I was opening a ticket there for some issues I was facing http://drupal.org/node/156119
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> dholbach: also, I'd like to show you http://drupal.org/node/156119
<nigelbabu> this is what drupal community uses for their patch review thing
<dholbach> looks a bit like what we'd have if we had proper patch statuses in Launchpad :)
<dholbach> but at least we have it for code reviews
<nigelbabu> yup ;)
<nigelbabu> vish: can you modify my time from 16:30 to 15:30 UTC? 1530 = 2000 IST right?
<nigelbabu> (I'm at work, can't play with wiki
<nigelbabu> ddecator: poke
<vish> nigelbabu: 15:30 = 21:00 IST
<nigelbabu> vish: no, I want it to be 2000 to 0000 UTC
<nigelbabu> err
<nigelbabu> IST
<vish> nigelbabu: IST - 5:30 UTC
<vish> err , +
<vish> +5:30
<nigelbabu> nope
<nigelbabu> on UTC, its +4:30
<vish> hmm , oh well , IST = +5:30 GMT
<vish> utc you can figure out ;p
<nigelbabu> oh, I wish there was a desktop TZ converter
<nigelbabu> @now
<vish> nigelbabu: see , +5:30 ;p
<nigelbabu> vish: agreed, but whole of uds, i calculated +430 and thats what worked
<nigelbabu> ok, then I've calculated correct right?
<nigelbabu> I mean on the wiki
<vish> nigelbabu: nope , 16:30 - 20:30 UTC = 22:00 - 02:00 IST
<nigelbabu> vish: ewww.. change that to 2000 to 0000 IST please?
<vish> nigelbabu: k
<dholbach> I always use: "date; date -u" to check :)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: is there anything we should get done from the blueprints before the announce?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: or just go and do it=?
<dholbach> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-patch-review-initiative
<dholbach> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-patch-review-process
<dholbach> (probably rather the other way around :-))
<nigelbabu> dholbach: publish the workflow perhaps? wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<dholbach> nigelbabu: publish in which way? what did you have in mind?
<nigelbabu> well, there's nothing there, we have to write
<nigelbabu> same as the workflow in reviewguide, except there won't be a patch tahg
<nigelbabu> tag
<nigelbabu> Also, need to work on standard replies for use cases that we hit
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I included the graph on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I personally wouldn't copy the docs again
<dholbach> either link to it very prominently or use Include()s
<nigelbabu> dholbach: just linking up would be fine
<dholbach> ok great
<nigelbabu> dholbach: Also, can you make the image horizontal instead of vertical?
<nigelbabu> A lot of people would be putting it on the side bar of their blog, its nicer if its horizontal
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I'll have a look into it
<nigelbabu> dholbach: nothing urgent.  Just came across it when I was looking into putting it on my blog
<nigelbabu> dholbach: you can't merge into the ubuntu-review-overview trunk?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I prefer to use merge proposals
<dholbach> I think there's a lot of worth others looking over my changes :)
<nigelbabu> but you know python and launchpadlib better than me :)
<vish> dholbach: nigelbabu : is there some way to make/review papercut patches faster?  could we ping here to get them through quicker?
<vish> do note , those would be smaller/simpler patches
<nigelbabu> vish: *glee* or your could do them youself
<dholbach> still, if there's stuff in there where you go "what the hell? this doesn't make any sense! none of the variable names make sense", etc. then that's useful
<nigelbabu> dholbach: haha
<vish> nigelbabu: well , i dont know all the packages do i ;)
<dholbach> vish: what do you mean by "get them through"?
<vish> dholbach: getting the review done for those bugs faster
<vish> clearing them out of review queue
<dholbach> vish: so get them upstream and stuff?
<vish> yup
<dholbach> vish: then yes
<vish> dholbach: cool , thanks :)
<dholbach> I hope the reviewers team can help with that once we have a few more people on board
<dholbach> and make cleansweep happen
<nigelbabu> yeah, we need to work on getting the patches that we carry back to upstream and debian too
<dholbach> first let's get cleansweep done :)
<nigelbabu> well, first lets get it started!
<dholbach> nigelbabu: proposed the merge
<nigelbabu> dholbach: awesome, i'll look at it when I get home
<nigelbabu> its raining like crazy today though, so it might be some time :/
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> take it easy
<dholbach> nigelbabu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<nigelbabu> dholbach: yay!
<dholbach> glad you like it :)
<nigelbabu> Also, I need to correct a lot of stuff on that wiki page.  I've but in a lot of blunders
<nigelbabu> s/but/put
<ddecator> nigelb: ouch
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-04
<ddecator> nigelb: ಠ_ಠ
<nigelbabu> ddecator: I poked you about taking a class for UUD, looks like I needn't have bothered ;)
<ddecator> nigelbabu: nope, haha, now that it's postponed i'll be able to help if i'm needed
<nigelbabu> ddecator: oh yes, you can take the 'Using Launchpad' one
<ddecator> sure, if that's what the board needs
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> dholbach: thanks for merging that code.  I was struggling to get it to work and got an OOOPs too
<dholbach> no worries
<nigelbabu> also, sorry about last night.  That storm caused a tree to fall on power lines.  Was out of power till late night
<nigelbabu> Were you able to merge back those corrections to cleansweep.py?
<nigelbabu> It might be nice to have them for future reference.
<dholbach> yeah, they're all in the branch
<dholbach> and don't worry - having no power must have sucked :/
<nigelbabu> yep, big time
<nigelbabu> forced candle-lit dinner alone is not fun
<dholbach> no chat with the neighbours who were out of power too?
<nigelbabu> We're launching today whatever, if I'm not around, you can go ahead and blog about it announcing the launch :)
<nigelbabu> I came home first, everyone else got stuck in the traffic
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> there's always something going on in India :)
<nigelbabu> haha, true
<dholbach> I so need to get back to India
<nigelbabu> a few of the roads were flooded and I drove on the foothpath
<dholbach> but I've said this a hundred times already :)
<nigelbabu> say that to jono and say you're suicidal unless you have a vacation
<nigelbabu> or say you're feeling particular homicidal to your boss :p
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I'm afraid that "only a holiday in India can rescue me" might be a tad too melodramatic for somebody who produces death metal albums
<nigelbabu> dholbach: lol, he might torture you to listen to is songs
<nigelbabu> I should perhaps hide from jono :p
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I'm making a list of things that we should be doing.  I'll get around to it in the evening or night.  At least before 0000 UTC Jun 5 http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/Cleansweep
<nigelbabu> Add things you want me to fix there
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> looking forward to it! :)
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I'm thinking of hitting the planet every day from today till next with clean sweep project.  Can you pick a day and blog about it?  I'll ask more people for help.
<hyperair> woo planet spam
<nigelbabu> hyperair: wanna join in?
<hyperair> i don't have a blog =)
<nigelbabu> hyperair: well, what are ya waiting for?
<nigelbabu> go to wordpress.com and sign up for one :D
<hyperair> but i'm lazy.. =p
<hyperair> well i *micro*blog =p
<nigelbabu> hyperair: microblog is for the lazies :P
<nigelbabu> anyway, whats your twitter/identi.ca handle?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: definitely - just pencil me in for some day
<dholbach> nigelbabu: might be good if you write something up and ask folks, maybe in #ubuntu-community-team, to re-blog
<dholbach> and expand on the topic
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I'll get to work on something when I get home
<nigelbabu> I wonder what happened to persia
<dholbach> nigelbabu: awesome
<dholbach> I don't know either
<hyperair> nigelbabu: hyperair2. someone took hyperair first. =(
<nigelbabu> hyperair: where? twitter? then switch to identi.ca
<hyperair> nigelbabu: why switch?
<nigelbabu> identi.ca is open source :)
<hyperair> er besides that reason? =p
<hyperair> i honestly don't really care about web services being open source or not -- they host it, it's not like i could dive into the source code and change anything i want even if i wanted to.
<nigelbabu> my main reason is, I need not bother following people, I just follow groups that I care about
<hyperair> ah. i see.
<hyperair> groups. that sounds interesting, i suppose.
<nigelbabu> so, I follow ubuntu, debian, linux, and few others and I get all the news around it
<hyperair> so it's like planet for microblogging eh
<nigelbabu> Similar to planet, yes :)
<hyperair> well i still don't have any strong feelings about it
<nigelbabu> hahaha
<hyperair> my gwibber's off half the time anyway =D
<nigelbabu> I dont use gwibber, it doesn't play nice with identi.ca
<nigelbabu> choqok is my only kde vice.  I can't live without it.
<nigelbabu> Its got some memory leaks, but thats okay.  I still love it
<hyperair> speaking of memory leaks, chromium sure has a lot of them =\
<hyperair> just when i start thinking firefox's lousy, sluggish, and a memory hog, chromium sends my machine into swapping hell.
<nigelbabu> lol
<nigelbabu> I sometimes use epiphany when I don't want all the bells and whistles
<nigelbabu> when I go really extreme, lynx :p
<hyperair> okay, i haven't gone all the way to that extreme before.
<hyperair> eh actually i might have, once, when i really needed a browser and X wouldn't coem up
<nigelbabu> haha
<nigelbabu> I like lynx and w3m.  Its faster and avoids the drag of pictures, flash, etc.  Fun when your X crashed and you're trying to find fixes on wiki.ubuntu.com :p
<nigelb> dholbach: how long more will you be online?
<dholbach> nigelb: not very long
<nigelb> dholbach: gimme 10 minutes to finish the last minute wiki edits and we'll launchd :)
<dholbach> nigelb: awesome
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: How do you want to do the query? shall I remove the old query away?
<dholbach> nigelb: which one?
<nigelb> there is the patch-<reviewedtags> and the -<reviewed-tags>
<nigelb> the -<reviewedtags> would be around 1995 bugs and the other one around 293
<nigelb> The query in Review guide
<dholbach> nigelb: we should have them all there
<nigelb> ok,I'll write it up
<dholbach> so if somebody wants to go and work on the stuff that was accepted upstream for example, they can go and do it
<dholbach> or stuff that was forwarded upstream and not touched for alonger while
<nigelb> What I'm talking about is not that
<nigelb> We have a query in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide#Workflow
<nigelb> This query is for all open bugs - ones with reviewed tags
<nigelb> but it has only the new ones, can I change that to have both old and new?
<dholbach> oh yeah
<nigelb> Shall I change that to have both old and new and then have all the different queries in the Knowledge base page?
<dholbach> that sounds good to me
<nigelb> one momment
<nigelb> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide
<dholbach> nigelb: great
<nigelb> dholbach: shall we go for it? I'll write up the post? :)
<dholbach> YES
<dholbach> maybe I'll write something up over the WE
<dholbach> if not then at least something on Monday
<dholbach> so we'll keep the message on Planet :)
<nigelb> yes, planet spam :P
<nigelb> I'm writing up here http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/Cleansweep
<nigelb> Feel free to add
<nigelb> dholbach: ok, thats the best I can do.  Can take a look?
<dholbach> sure, hang on
<dholbach> nigelb: shall I add a quick paragraph about how the team works?
<dholbach> or the process rather
<nigelb> please do!
<dholbach> just a little bit
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> nigelb: looks OK?
<nigelb> dholbach: yep :)
<dholbach> awesome
<nigelb> dholbach: gimme 2 minutes to get the formatting on wordpress right
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> yeeeeeehaw
<nigelb> dholbach: http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/operation-cleansweep-launched/
<nigelb> We're away!
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> good work!
<dholbach> and with that I'll start into the weekend :)
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
<dholbach> rock on, have a good time over there in India! :)
<nigelb> dholbach: thank you for all the work you've done over the week! We've finally launched
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> you too
<bencrisford> nigelb: congratz :)
<nigelb> bencrisford: you can congratulate me when the number of bugs in the queue is 0 :D
<bencrisford> nigelb: heh :) i'll try and review as much as I can between now and november ;)
<nigelb> October!
<bencrisford> oh yeah :S
<bencrisford> nigelb: so I review as much as possible and thats it?  no other ways I can contribute as well? :)
<bencrisford> as well as obviously spreading the word about the project :)
<nigelb> bencrisford: well, you can write a plugin for ubottu or a facebook app to show the image
<bencrisford> nigelb: hmm, that does sound like fun, but i'm not sure how great i'd be at that, ive never looked at facebook apps properly
<bencrisford> I guess i'll be concentrating my efforts on the reviewing then :D
<nigelb> me neither.  I ahve to catch hold of whoever wrote the facebook countdown
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-05
<milkfish2k> /msg nickserv register 44425 milkfish@optonline.net
<m4n1sh> nigelb, You there
<nigelb> m4n1sh: partly.  In a discussion with the accessibility folks
<m4n1sh> nigelb, carry on.
<nigelb> I have the connection from LP perfectly
<nigelb> Its the only hooking to bts thats going wrong so far
<m4n1sh> yeah. probably Debian BTS uses newer version
<m4n1sh> so the web service fails
<m4n1sh> and bugz is for older versions
<nigelb> I'm using reportbug that's supposed to hook up with the thing, but the authors have written back to me.  I'll peek in later.
<m4n1sh> nigelb, oh. then it's fine
<m4n1sh> nigelb, let me know when the problem gets solved. Even I want to know how to get it done.
<nigelb> m4n1sh: heh,sure :)
<nigelb> if nothing works, I 'll just send a mail to the mail ID
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-06
<nhandler> nigelb: Team Reports go out today. Not sure if you wanted to add something about Operation Cleansweep or anything else to the Reviewers Team report
<penguin42> It was suggested that I point out my patch in bug 483833 here, there are patches in the upstream as well but it looks like neither set have been applied in a while - they're pretty trivial
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483833 in lsof (Debian) (and 1 other project) "lsof manpage is garbled (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483833
<nigelb> nhandler: I do want to.  I'll do it in a few
<nigelb> nhandler: I forget how they're organized now :/
